# Yahoo- Research Finds Healthy Use For Tanning Beds As Pain Treatment (WFMY News 2 Greensboro)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

According to recent study results, ultraviolet light may help relieve pain in fibromyalgia syndrome patients.View the full article


----------

